# how the fuck do we have an islamic content rating but no kosher rating



## Guts (Aug 20, 2019)

sloppy job, Josh.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Aug 20, 2019)

All the Abrahamic religions can be represented with the crescent moon.


----------



## Death Grip (Aug 20, 2019)

Because Islam might actually succeed in enforcing their stupid and idiotic belief system  around the world, through their rapid breeding programs, their indoctrination of unbelievers and their total violence answer to being disagreed with. Judaism not so much.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 20, 2019)

Because we love the great nation of Israel.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Aug 20, 2019)

YOU CAN NOT STOP US.

WE HAVE THIS ANTHRAX.

YOU DIE NOW.

ARE YOU AFRAID?

DEATH TO AMERICA.

DEATH TO ISRAEL.

ALLAH IS GREAT.


----------



## Draza (Aug 20, 2019)

Kebab are worse than Jews.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Aug 20, 2019)

This is due to rampant Islamophobia in the ranks of the KiwiFarms administration. I demand @maaliktheprisonguard be appointed to a responsible position to ensure equal representation.


----------



## RLS0812 (Aug 20, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> This is due to rampant Islamophobia in the ranks of the KiwiFarms administration.


I do not want my head chopped off because I refuse to pray 6 times a day.


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 20, 2019)

RLS0812 said:


> I do not want my head chopped off because I refuse to pray 6 times a day.



If you pay the jizya, you'll be fine infidel.



Ratko_Falco said:


> Kebab are worse than Jews.



Only Albanians are worse than a Jew.


----------



## Ягода (Aug 20, 2019)

inshallah, allahu ahkbar


----------



## Eryngium (Aug 20, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Because we love the great nation of Israel.


I would commit a large act of terrorism for the [legitimate] state of Israel.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 20, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> I would commit a large act of terrorism for the [legitimate] state of Israel.


It's not terrorism when you attack the imposter 'state' of Palestine.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Aug 20, 2019)

White Sharia is happening there is no escape infidel


----------



## Babyspackle (Aug 20, 2019)

Come to think of it, don't we need a Milkers rating too?


----------



## Eryngium (Aug 20, 2019)

Babyspackle said:


> Come to think of it, don't we need a Milkers rating too?


*Khazar Milkers*


----------



## Null (Aug 21, 2019)

Because Islamic Content is based off a Jace meme and Kosher is just more jew shit I get enough of every day.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 25, 2019)

I have a better idea. 

Like should be an uncircumcised penis and dislike should be a circumcised penis.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Aug 25, 2019)

Because there'd be no point.  The Islamic Content ratings are put in place so mossad can keep track of the biggest threats on the farms to watch.


----------



## Haramburger (Aug 28, 2019)

Null said:


> Because Islamic Content is based off a Jace meme and Kosher is just more jew shit I get enough of every day.


Ally of Israel indeed! This tone is the _real Mr. Moon_, insha'Allah!


----------



## Kunt (Sep 1, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> If you pay the jizya, you'll be fine infidel.


That only applies to Christians, Juice, and Majus, others shall be fought until they enter the religion of peace inshallah.


----------

